# how to pull plug out..



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

hello all.
I have a yamaha avr. we moved recently and has been in storage. when i went to set it up the subwoofer rca cable broke inside the sub connection on back of avr. I tried getting it out with tweezers but got pushed even further. How can i get it out? thx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd suggest looking for an on-line video for this.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx


----------



## AEIOU (May 3, 2011)

You'll have to take the cover-lid off of the receiver and tackle this problem from the inside out. Once you are inside, you should be able to push the broken pin back out. Just make sure you are unplugged from the power line (AC) before attempting to work on the unit.


----------



## GadgetGuy (May 7, 2020)

Perhaps a small screw could be twisted into the remaining male portion of the RCA and then pulled out?


----------

